

Oracle Thinks Programmers Are All White Dudes - rsobers
http://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/49a5934a-7a1f-11e3-91f4-22000a9394c4-original.jpg

======
workaholic
More specifically they think all programmers are Jay Leno.

------
jyzzmoe
[http://i.imgur.com/6FUlWJR.png](http://i.imgur.com/6FUlWJR.png)

Fixed. Thank you for bringing this important matter to my attention.

------
eip
Anyone who could stare at that all red background for more than a few seconds
is obviously color blind so they can't be blamed.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Headline writer clearly hasn't met many Oracle programmers.

